# my NEW puppy on the way home!



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My husband has traveled to pick up our new puppy- and he will be coming home tomorrow. My husband just called me after seeing the puppy for the first time and has mademe so nervous! He said the puppy has a very short nose and does not look like what he expected! Parker was a bit older when we got him (4 months old)and was bigger- Actually he has turned out to be a chunkey monkey at 19.5 pounds at 17 months old. This little guy is only 3 months old and looks so small to hubby- he thinks he will be very tiny- a HUGE contrast to Parker. Is there any way of predicting this? I was so excited, now I am so anxious ! Anyone with words of wisdom for me?
Hope my pictures download- these pictures were taken by the foster mom several weeks ago.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, he is such a sweetie. Congratulations. I think we all have the same anxiety when we get a second dog. It has been mentioned in other threads. When I got my 2nd one, I wanted to turn around and bring her back to the breeder. I was a wreck the whole ride home.

But once he is home with you and you see how much fun they will have together, all those worries go out the window. 

Can't wait to see many more pictures.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He is sooo cute! Mirabel is on the smaller size but you would never know by her personality. She does just fine with my other dogs who are much larger. I think you will be just fine with him. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is so adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh he is so cute. Jasper was tiny as a puppy and is now 17 lbs at 2 years. So I don't think there is a way to tell-- but he sure is cute. can't wait to see more pictures when he gets home


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you for your words- I am at home - and I don't know what to say to my husband! I have been looking all of the forum at pictures of the multiples-some have 2 different sizes, some are the same. Some have longer noses, some are shorter noses. And of course all different colors and hair textures.
Parker just kept growing and growing- Do they tend to grow more during certain months?
Maybe I should just go to bed and stop perseverating before I make myself crazy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

luchetel said:


> Thank you for your words- I am at home - and I don't know what to say to my husband! I have been looking all of the forum at pictures of the multiples-some have 2 different sizes, some are the same. Some have longer noses, some are shorter noses. And of course all different colors and hair textures.
> Parker just kept growing and growing- Do they tend to grow more during certain months?
> Maybe I should just go to bed and stop perseverating before I make myself crazy!


Your new little one looks adorable!!
PS-Havs seem to recognize other havs and get along well. (at least at all our play groups so far they have):whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The puppy is adorable and you're about to fall in love. Milo has a shorter muzzle and I love it. The minute you see him, your doubts will go out the window. Have a glass of wine and go to bed early, then call me in the morning  or post here when they get home and let us know how wonderful he really is.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh congrats!!!!
I'm so excited you're getting your new baby home!
My husband is standing over me saying "he's sooo cute, he's sooo cute"  Gotta say THANKS, cause he's been a bit wishy washy about getting another. I think this may have pushed him closer to my side  Not that it mattered, lol. I'm gettin' one anyways, hehehe.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lynn, he looks perfectly cute to me and if he's 3 mo. now and according to the pictures 2 1/4 mo. back then he doesn't look too tiny to me. Don't know, it's hard to tell from pics, but just go to bed and we can't wait to hear tomorrow how well everything went!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynn, your new puppy looks GREAT! He is a cutie and most definitely a typical Hav pup. Don't worry! 

I can understand your concerns since I went through the same thing when we got Sammy, our second. In his case, however, he really is NOT typical in that his hair type is single coat and straight, with just a slight curl at the end. Because of that, he looks like another breed, though he has a lot of the Hav traits, such as the RLH game, shredding, playful and cute. :biggrin1: I was worried because he was so small - and this was at 7.5 months when we got him from another couple - compared to Ricky who is a beast. lol Ricky's 15.5-16 lbs. and very tall. Sammy is barely 9 lbs and low and long. His legs aren't stocky, his muzzle is long and eyes are hawklike and his hair is different. 

In your case, though, this lovely sable boy looks quite typical. What will be his new name? I can't wait to hear more! Don't worry.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, he is adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He doesn't look tiny in the picture but you know every havanese puppy looks tiny when you are looking at an adult every day. Did you find out what he weighs?

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Why you worried?? He looks sooooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure there will be a long list of people here who will gladly take him! 

Ryan


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I think he is just adorable, a real cutie-pie.

He looks a lot like Cali did at that age.

You are going to have so much fun and so many laughs. 
Relax and enjoy.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn, he is adorable and looks like a "typical" Hav to me, whatever that is; as you can see from the forum, there is a lot of variety!!! Small, large, heavy, light, short muzzle, long muzzle...who cares; it's his adorable personality you will fall in love with! So have that glass of wine and go to bed. Then tomorrow when he's home post some pics! :biggrin1:

Congratulations!!!

P.S. oh. did I mention that I am soo jealous, lol?! I'd take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Thank you Everyone!
I think that my husband (DH? What does that stand for anyway?) was just making me crazy. Puppies are supposed to be small!
He was not yet posted on the petfinder.com website- and I do know he would have been on it for half a second before the applications would be flying in. When I contacted them, this puppy was still in quarantine and not yet posted because of that! 
We do not have a name yet- throwing around some like Gerry, Cooper, Jackson- Anyone have any ideas? Parker was named after Charlie Parker, the jazz musician. (My 14 year old plays a mean alto sax and baritone sax in an elite jazz band in school- the only freshmen in the band!)
What goes with Parker?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

luchetel said:


> Do they tend to grow more during certain months?
> Maybe I should just go to bed and stop perseverating before I make myself crazy!


Yes on both of these!! I found that getting two havanese the first thing we do in compare them. My two are different in every way...and size is one of them.

Missy was smaller than Casper when we picked her up and I was concerned about that and now she is bigger than he was at 5 1/2 months and I am concerned about that.....and she has a small nose and he has a big nose....it just goes on and on!

Your new puppy is absolutely adorable....I sure home your husband brings him home


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I personally love the name Jazz! I think he even looks like one. 

He sure is a cutie Lynn! CONGRATS. I'm so excited for you.

Oh and DH stands for Dear Husband.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Lynn,

He's adorable - so turn that frown upside down and don't worry!! And besides great things come in small packages! My Callie is smaller than the standard and I think she's still perfect! Be happy and get that camera ready!!


I think Jackson is a great name and goes well with Parker. 

Looking forward to those pictures! :biggrin1:

Lisa


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Amanda, i have no idea what he weighs- I guess I won't find out until tomorrow. It is also comforting to hear how some of you were havng these feelings beofre your second one actually walked into the door- Such a funny story to hear about wanting to turn the car around and go back to the breeder with the puppy!
Sigh. 
I better get to bed soon- I have to go to work tomorrow- and I am sure I need some puppy stuff! I can't remember anymore - and Parker is not that old!
This should put my MHS to rest!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

luchetel said:


> Thank you Thank you Everyone!
> (DH? What does that stand for anyway?)
> We do not have a name yet- throwing around some like Gerry, Cooper, Jackson- Anyone have any ideas? Parker was named after Charlie Parker, the jazz musician. (My 14 year old plays a mean alto sax and baritone sax in an elite jazz band in school- the only freshmen in the band!)
> What goes with Parker?


DH stands for Dear Husband (on a good day LOL)! He's awesum! Stop worrying! Whatever size he ends up being will be the perfect size for Parker's new brother. :biggrin1: I'm so excited for you! Here's some name I qick copied off a Jazz site..

Louis Armstrong
Richie Buckley
Tony Bennett
Count Basie
Hogey Carmichael
Paddy Cole
Mary Coughlan
Jamie Cullum
Miles Davis
Duke Ellington
Ella Fitzgerald
George Gershwin
Dizzy Gillespie
Benny Goodman
Ronan Guilfoyle
Honor Heffernan
Billie Holiday
Scott Joplin
Louis Jordan
BB King
Branford Marsalis
Wynton Marsalis
Glenn Miller
Charles Mingus
Thelonious Monk
Jelly Roll Morton
Charlie Parker
Oscar Peterson
Nina Simone
Louis Stewart
Art Tatum

I like Gershwin! or Benny! What do you like?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

here's a list of jazz musicians:

http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-jazz-musicians

I like Charlie too 

the "D" in DH could be **** or dear :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation on your new pup. He looks totally Havanese and adorable.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

We are liking the names Gerry, Benny, and Jazz so far!
And Cooper is still on the list!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Boy - he is just a cutie! I'm sure everything will be fine when you get him home and he and Parker become fast friends.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Its hard to believe that Jasper was a tiny puppy! He is so robust and regal looking!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Lynn..

HE IS SO CUTE!!!! Stop your worrying!!

When I brought Sophie home she was really small and I had an Autralian Shepherd Then we adopted a second Aussie. They all got along great and as a matter of fact, Sophie was boss. 

Well she is now only 12 lbs and my second Hav, Gabriel is almost 15. (Sophie is still boss!)

I think you should name him CHARLIE...then you'd have Charlie...Parker!!! ound:


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

We WERE actually considering Charlie too! A bit too corney.
I am exhausted!
Thanks again to everyone.
I'm taking Parker and going to bed. He sleeps on the bed, and with the DH gone, he will probably sleep right up by the pillow!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

Since your son plays the saxophone, how about naming him Sonny (or Sunny) after Sonny Stitt a famous sax musician. Of course Benny after Benny Goodman would work too. 

Edited to add that he is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lynn~~ congratulations. He is wonderful. If you change your mind, I'd take him in a hot second . But I don't think you'll change your mind when he gets home! He is perfect, and I love creams, obviously.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy--he sure is a cute one!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations !!!! He looks perfekt. His nose is not to short. Don´t worry. He is cute, cute cute !!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn,

He is VERY cute! I love his little blonde ears..just like Gucci! :kiss: TOO cute, and he wouldn't have been on petfinder long, thats for certain! lol

Please, More pictures! 

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think he's absolutely adorable....the second one is more work in the beginning, that's for sure, but after the training stage, I'm thinking it will be much easier! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Long nose or short nose - Looks like a gorgeous Hav to me!! Congratulations!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh boy, I love the short nose, that's what I prefer in a Havanese


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

ooooooo your puppy is so adorable. You just want to pick him up and snuggle.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I just love that he is a rescue. Unfortunately, Havs are starting to really show up there now that there are selfish fartface, for lack of expletive, terrible people breeding them in awful conditions because there is a demand. Our next Hav will surely be a rescue.

You've probably named him by now, but what about Coltrane? I love his music. A friend named her son Coltrane and they call him Coco.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is soooo cute....I like the name Jazzy...Jazzie...and Charlie!!!! Enjoy your new baby!!!! Pictures Please!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey, Lynn. If you ever need any help, just holler. You are only about 1 hr 15 mins away from me. In good traffic, I could be there in 50 mins. I used to go up that way a lot for quilt shows (when I had time to quilt).


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Just checking in to see if DH and puppy are home yet!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
Yes! He is home! And so is DH. He is tiny! We just weighed him- he is 5 pounds. ANd 3 months old. Lots and lots of silky hair! Very attentive- that cute cocking of the head when you speak! Parker is tying to figure the whole situation out! And they both are trying to hump each other!
What is that about? Dominance?
We are still working on a name. No one is happy yet. My 90 year old mother took a double take- forgetting how big Parker is!
It was so hectic here this afternoon and evening that I did not get a chance to grab the camera. We also had to run out for a bit to go to my daughters concert at school. 
Tomorrow i have to read up on puppy stuff- how quickly we forget! 
I have to figure out how to do the potty thing with 2 dogs- does a puppy learn from an older puppy? Is it better to do the training without Parker? 
Oh my!
Tomorrow is another day.
And DH gets to handle all of this tomorrow while we are at work and school!
Oh yes, he does hava a shorter snout!ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Lynn,

I think 5 pds is a good weight for 3 months old. I think Missy was some where around that at that age and she is 8.5 pounds at 5 1/2 months now. 

Missy's face features look alot different than Casper's.....eyes smaller, nose smaller, ears set different, tail and hair different....

Pee pads worked good for us....when we first brought Missy home. Now she is using both... going potty outside with Casper and pee pads in house.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaay!! He's home! 5 lbs. at 3 months is actually bigger than many Havs. lol I think many weigh about the same as their age, 3-4 lbs. at 3 months, 5lbs. at 5 months, etc... but that's a good thing! Don't worry. 

Oh, he sounds and looks so precious! You lucky thang! Yep, the whole 'puppy thing' is on again. Good luck! There is a LOT we do forget, but I'm sure things will come back to you as you go along. We tend not to worry as much with a second.... just like with our kids. lol 

Parker will have his moments, but he'll adjust. The humping is a dominance issue so they'll work it out.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

No name is such a handsome dog. I love the name Jazz--but Charlie would be my second choice. 

Five pounds at 3 months is bigger than both of mine at that age. BTW--Brutus weighs 11.5# and Roxie is 6.5# and the size difference has never made a difference. Roxie has always held her own.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Lynn,

My Sophie was only 3.5 lbs at 3 months..Gabe was about 4 lbs..

I'm so glad to hear your DH made it safe and sound with your new lilttle fur baby!!

TAKE A BIG BREATH!!!! :whoo:


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh yes, back to the name game.
Jasper
Quincy
Teddy (my daughters favorite)
Tamale
Simba
Cooper (my DH is afraid he will end up calling him Pooper)
I like Bailey- daughter hates it
We better choose fast- Everytime we say Parker, the puppy looks up!ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

5 lbs at 3 months is not all that small. Bugsy was just over 4 lbs at 3 months (13 weeks to be exact). He is now 18 months and fluctuates between 11.4 and 11.8 lbs. 

I look forward to more pictures really soon and of course his name once you have it.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy! He's so handsome!

Boy names....Cooper is cute. Super Duper Cooper. How about Diego or Ricky?


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Lynn,

Congratulations! on your adorable puppy. There are quite a few jazz musicians named "Peter" or "Pete" -- I personally love Pete Fountain's music. So then you would have Parker (bigger name for a bigger Hav) and Pete (for the smaller Hav).

Whatever you choose, I think you and your family struck gold when you got him. :biggrin1:

Eileen


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lynn, 5 lbs at 12 wks isn't small. Biscuit was 4 1/2 lbs at that age, and fully grown he now weighs 15. 5 lbs. 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulation on your new baby, he is adorable. You will love having two.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Lynn, he looks super adorable. I have two that are wildy different sizes. My first was a big puppy and she grew and grew and grew. My second was a squirt and is still a squirt - she's half the size of the first one!

I think the size differences have to do with the breeding strains. My first was bigger as she was from American stock and my second smaller because she was from European stock. As long as he's healthy, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, he is so adorable!!! of course I like Jasper as a name (and we call his Jaz) I like Miles and Monk. Parker and Monk....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

luchetel said:


> Oh yes, back to the name game.
> Jasper
> Quincy
> Teddy (my daughters favorite)
> ...


trust me..he will, LOL.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulation. 

I´m really curious and I`m looking forward cute puppy pictures. (If you have time).


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations from me too.
What a nice puppy.
More pictures please.

:baby:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

luchetel said:


> Thank you Thank you Everyone!
> I think that my husband (DH? What does that stand for anyway?) was just making me crazy. Puppies are supposed to be small!
> He was not yet posted on the petfinder.com website- and I do know he would have been on it for half a second before the applications would be flying in. When I contacted them, this puppy was still in quarantine and not yet posted because of that!
> We do not have a name yet- throwing around some like Gerry, Cooper, Jackson- Anyone have any ideas? Parker was named after Charlie Parker, the jazz musician. (My 14 year old plays a mean alto sax and baritone sax in an elite jazz band in school- the only freshmen in the band!)
> What goes with Parker?


What about Pete (or Petey! As in Pete Fountain?) 

And re: size: our Molly was 5 pounds when we brought her home at 3 months-old. Now, at 15 months, she's 18 pounds!

Gave us more to love and cuddle!

Enjoy that sweetie! Maureen


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn~ Just checking to see if the little guy has a name yet. How is he settling in? Have he and Parker become "buds"? Any chance of getting a few pix of him posted? :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in to see how things were going with new puppy. He is adorable - any new pics yet?
For names:
I like 

Zach
Jack (he looks like a Jack to me)
Cody
Have fun naming him.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My husband calls Dusty "Pooper" and it doesn't rhyme or anything! He does say it in a very nice tone of voice so she doesn't know she's being insulted. 

Puppy, names:
Louis (Armstrong)
Count (Basie)
Glen (Miller)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You little one is adorable .. Enjoy !!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Lynn,

I've been giving a lot of thought about a name for your puppy (it's been a slow day!)

My second (I already voted for Pete) suggestion is "Chance," since you and your family are giving this precious puppy a "second chance"!

Good luck!


Eileen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lynn, how are things going? Guess the puppets keep you real busy and you don't have lots of time to come here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

EK8s said:


> Lynn,
> 
> I've been giving a lot of thought about a name for your puppy (it's been a slow day!)
> 
> ...


Eileen...

I LIKE that name!!! ( I need to get another Hav so I can name him that!!!ound


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Eileen...
> 
> I LIKE that name!!! ( I need to get another Hav so I can name him that!!!ound


Well, Diane, that's as good an excuse as anyone needs to get another Hav! I say 'go for it'!!! ound:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, Marj..

I have to admit that if I were to even broach the subject of a new Hav with my husband he'd say "YEAH, right...FAT CHANCE!!!!" ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lynn,
5 lbs at 3 months is BIG to me. Lulu was 3.2 then. At 7 months she is almost 6 lbs, lol. About the short muzzle, I love shorter muzzles! Lulu did follow Vinny when it came to potty training. It has been a lot easier with her because of that. Your new baby is adorable!
Carole


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
The new puppy is ding well! He is sleeping through the night, and is peeing and pooping outside! (of course he is also peeing inside too) But given that he has never been outside to do his business, he is pretty quick on the uptake! He goues out with Parker, without a leash and he goes to do his business. Parker watches so that he does not go too far and when Parker comes in, he rushes in too!
The two of them are still working on who the boss is, but since the new puppy can't get up onto the couch without assistance, it is no contest. The puppy stealso all of PArkers toys, but he does not seem to mind. The only time Parker really puts the puppy in his place is when there is something in his food bowl that is special- like a scrambled egg. Then Parker lets him know that this is not for sharing. 
They play outside so well- running around the yard- Parker popping up and around the puppy so as not to step on him- though he does roll him around a bit- puppy doesn't seem to mind.
OK, you guessed it- we have not cone up with a name yet. 
Here are finalists in the running- (I think!)
Teddy
Lenny
Chico
Wilson
I need to resize my photos and do not know how- when I figure it out I will be able to upload them!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lynn,

So glad they are getting along well....thanks for the update. Iam getting on at night just to see how Parker is doing with his new brother He sure is cute! 

I am really enjoying have two....and the longer they are together the closer they get with each other. Really the only time Casper gets upset with Missy is if she tries to wake him up when he is sleeping.

I like Parker and .....Wilson!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is such a cutie. I like the name Chico, but he looks more like a Teddy, cause he's so cuddly.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is just so darn cute!

I like Wilson - you could call him Wills.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He's so cute and cuddly! I like Teddy!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I think he looks like Jack too!
DH doesn't like it. I am going to check with the kids in the morning to see what they think.
Does anyone know what to do to re-size photos? I can't get them to upload because they are too big!:frusty:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, I like Jack. 
And I can't wait to see more pics of this guy, he's sooooo adorable.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Marayam- The puppy is easy~ I just don't get on till late if I can at all because I work all day, come home to a family to cook for- and both the kids are on the computers doing homework! Laundry, my 90 year old mom and a DH, and it is a recipe for no time!
I have some photos, but do not know how to resize the so that they will upload! Anyone know how to do this?
Puppy (still working on the name!) is a delight! ANd Parker is slowly adjusting to not being an only puppy! He has been going around hiding toys today. All of us have been giving him more hugs and kisses then we already do- just to make sure he knows we love him lots!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Are you using photobucket to post them? You can resize through there.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Tritia- What is photobucket? I have them on my Adobe photoshop- and then saved the into my picture file in my documents!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I use www.photobucket.com
to upload all my pics, and to post. I usually resize in another problem, but I've got a new computer and dh hasn't loaded all my stuff.
It's been awile since I set up my account there, but I know it can't be too hard. Cause I'm not all that computer savvy.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

OK- I downloaded onto photobucket- just can't get them on the forum!
:frusty::brick:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL..gotta copy the link, and paste.

the one that says IMG code

i'm sure there's easier ways. many probably resize under a different program, then take it right from their computer, instead of a site like photobucket. it's just all i really know.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lynn, I use this site to resize the pictures. It is very convenient. All the pictures I have downloaded on the forum were easily uploaded. I use either 350 pixels or 600.

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

Hope we get to see your new furbaby soon.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lynn, in Photoshop you can "save for web" this way the resolution of your images will be much smaller than the size you would use in Photoshop. You can even choose between high, medium, etc...

Your pup is adorable. I still vote for "Coltrane" and calling him CoCo, although, Chico is kind of close....

Posh was named when we got her...took a lot of pressure off us.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Lynn. He is so cute.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Lynn! He is truly adorable!


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Lynn, on your new puppy! What a fur ball!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lynn, I use Pixresizer to resize my photos. You can get it with this free download http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm . I've been using it for over a year and have recommended it to lots of other people and they all say how easy it is. Once you download it on to your computer you just follow the four simple steps to resizing your pictures. I use the 600 x 450 size and save the resized photo in a separate folder. I keep the original size too just in case I want to make a print. I hope you find it as easy as I did!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweet face, I think he looks like a Wilson!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Does your adorable puppy have a nmae yet?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very adorable pup.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Gee, I hate arriving late to all these new puppy threads! Been gone so I've been catching up on all the good news! Not sure if you've chosen a name yet but I like the name Jazz.....that covers all the greats that way! Oh yeah, CONGRATS!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We need a name and pic update!!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the name Winston for a boy lol..


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

*Here they are! My Boys!*

I think I did it! Here they are! Parker and Jackson- Our boys!
They are still working on getting along- and figuring out who is in charge. I feel sorry for Parker- sometimes he is so confused!
What do you think?
Lynn


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, so so cute!!!
Looks like "mini me"


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah! I did it! Jeeze it took so long to figure this out! Now I have to put everyone to bed!
Lynn


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank youTritia! It does look like a mini of yours!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the pictures are so cute, the boys are so cute, and I think that they'll absolutely love each other before you know it. What an adorable puppy!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Aaaaahhhhhh, they are so sweet. They will be friends in no time.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Anybody notice the snow "BALLS" on Parkers feet? THey were huge!
I had to put him in the sink and run warm water on them to get them to melt!ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lynn,

I love the pictures!!!! Great job!!! Don't worry about Parker he will be ok.... soon he will be very happy he has a playmate and you will have so much fun watching the two of them enjoy each other.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lynn, that is absolutely adorable, those two together.
love the name Jackson -and dont worry, they will be best buds very soon!! 
Parked thinks he is just a visitor, when he stays, he will develope a stronger relationship with Jackson.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn, they are so adorable and look so much alike. I'm so happy for you that they are getting along so well.

Poor Parker looks unhappy with his snowball feet, lol!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lynn, great pictures and great puppies! Good job!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, Parker does indeed look unhappy with his snowball feet. Looks like he's saying "what do I do now, mom?" 

They are both adorable.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

luchetel said:


> Thank youTritia! It does look like a mini of yours!


LOL, meant the new kid looks like a mini version of big brother :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are adorable. Love the snowball feet. Poor Parker.
I bet by the weekend they will be best buddies. My daughter's dog is named Jaxson. It's as good name.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

luchetel said:


> I think I did it! Here they are! Parker and Jackson- Our boys!
> They are still working on getting along- and figuring out who is in charge. I feel sorry for Parker- sometimes he is so confused!
> What do you think?
> Lynn


I love your photos!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn,

What is Parker wearing in that snowball photo? It looks comfortable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Lynn! I loved the photos of Parker and Jackson together - they look so cute together!! 

Poor Parker with the snowball feet though - he looks cold!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations on your cute puppy Lynn!! How sweet! They look great together!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

Don't worry the boys will figure out their roles and packing order. They look so cute together. Jackson is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How precious!

Jackson is a great name, too! It suits him! 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new boy Jackson! He is a cutie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynn, what beautiful pics of the two boys! Your little guy is so cute and I just love his apricot tips. I'm sure things will work out with him and Parker. How old is Parker again?

I'm so very glad you found a way to post pics because they are so much fun to see! Thank you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jackson looks like my Lulu!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations and Kudos to you for getting a rescue! He's still so young, do you know anything about his first 3 months?
He looks so adorable!! The tilted head, sooooo charming!!!

Parker looks like he's glad he's wearing the suit!! He'd be a Michelin-doll if it wouldn't be for the suit hahaha!!
I really hope we'll get some snow this winter....so far, no luck....just rain rain rain rain 

Keep those pictures coming!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lynn, Parker and Jackson are adorable together-- I love the snow feet-- on another note --what kind of snowsuit is parker wearing? is it easy to get on and off?


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Missy- Parker has a polar fleece on from BarkandStuff.com
1 x All Black Polartec® Windbloc® SnowSuit w/hood Med Only $30.00 

It does not have an opening on the belly, but Parker is an easy boy to do almost anything to! We ordered one for Jackson- but I am not so sure it will work so well for him since he presently is not as cooperative. And according to the measurements, it said to get an Extra Small- My DH thinks it will be too small. I do not- :croc: cause Jackson is all hair! Jackson's is all red with black cuffs. I'll post a pic next time it snows!

Jackson has gained a half a pound in the last 2 weeks since we have him. 

Anybody have a suggestion for the drooling that JAckson does in the car? Parker never did it- I hope he outgrows it! Parker is such a good traveler.
Oops! I am comparing my puppies!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Missy- Parker has a polar fleece on from BarkandStuff.com
1 x All Black Polartec® Windbloc® SnowSuit w/hood Med Only $30.00 

It does not have an opening on the belly, but Parker is an easy boy to do almost anything to! We ordered one for Jackson- but I am not so sure it will work so well for him since he presently is not as cooperative. And according to the measurements, it said to get an Extra Small- My DH thinks it will be too small. I do not- :croc: cause Jackson is all hair! Jackson's is all red with black cuffs. I'll post a pic next time it snows!

Jackson has gained a half a pound in the last 2 weeks since we have him. 

Anybody have a suggestion for the drooling that JAckson does in the car? Parker never did it- I hope he outgrows it! Parker is such a good traveler.
Oops! I am comparing my puppies!:frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn,

I remember you said Parker was big. How much does he weigh again and how tall/long is he. Just asking to figure what size I'd get in the coat. Milo is 10 1/2 inches to the withers and about 13 inches to his tail.

As for Jackson drooling in the car, he might be afraid he's going away again and it just may be a matter of time before he feels safe that he's in his forever home.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, thanks for the info-- drat-- all they have left in the snowsuits is blue-- I just checked today... did you maybe just get a jogging suit? 

also, Cash had horrible drooling and vomiting in the car when he was little- he grew out of it in time --- but we found he was more comfortable in the backseat on the floor. Jasper was always good in the car- now they both are. 
you can't help but compare your pups...nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

luchetel said:


> Missy- Parker has a polar fleece on from BarkandStuff.com
> 1 x All Black Polartec® Windbloc® SnowSuit w/hood Med Only $30.00
> 
> It does not have an opening on the belly, but Parker is an easy boy to do almost anything to! We ordered one for Jackson- but I am not so sure it will work so well for him since he presently is not as cooperative. And according to the measurements, it said to get an Extra Small- My DH thinks it will be too small. I do not- :croc: cause Jackson is all hair! Jackson's is all red with black cuffs. I'll post a pic next time it snows!
> ...


Lynn,

I bought the same snow suit for Gabe and Sophie..but it does have an opening on the stomack...I'm confused..your's doesn't??

Also, Gabriel used to drool in the car right before he threw up. I think it was from motion sickness. I started giving him 1/2 tablet of Dramamine (sp?)
..the less drousy one and it made him stop. You might check with your Vet.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Geri- Parker is 19 1/2 pounds, 18" from neck to base of tail. and 14" from withers! He is a chunky monkey! Not fat, just big!
I got him a medium in the polartec windboc snowsuit with hood. 

I would e-mail them and ask if they are making more.
Missy, I am also hoping that Jackson grows out of the drooling thing! We like to take Parler with us for rides- I hope that Jackson can come along!

As far as comparing, it is certainly amazing that they do have such different personalities- though it is a bit hard to tell with a young puppy. And I really do not know anything about his early life- only that he was born to be auctioned by an Amish family in Pennsylvania and did not make it to the auction with one other puppy- they were bought by a rescue group before the puppies would have been left in cages until the next auction. Puppy Mills are rampant in Pennsylvania- in the Amish country. Luckily, Jackson was so young that he did not have very much time in these conditions and remained a happy puppy. (And feisty!)dance:
Lynn


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Diane- yes I am sorry ! It has an opening to get into on the stomach, but no closure! And it is a snug fit- but quite effective in keeping those snowballs off of him. Except of course for the feet!ound:
Lynn


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Lynn,

I gave them my dogs measurements and they made them to order. As a matter of fact Sophie's was a bit big, but they said they will either try to alter it or will remake it entirely!

Also, I just bought this Lanolin spray called Paw Pro that you can spray on their feet and coat to repell snow and ice...you may want to check it out.

http://www.unique-idea.com/search.php


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, brrrrrrrrrr is all I have to say about that last photo~ Adorable!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Poor little boy, he looks so unhappy with his big snowfeet.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a question for all of you multiple havanese owners.
I have noticed that Jackson is becoming mostly attached to Parker. He wants little to do with any of us- even my DH who is home all day with the two of them. Parker on the other hand, having been raised as an only pup, is very attached/connected/bonded to us first, then to Jackson. Given the option, he will come to us first. Jackson is not- and he resists being on our lap-in fact, I do not believe he really looks us in the eye. How do I get Jackson to bond with us? We give him lots of attention, but he would rather be with Parker. I do not know Jacksons first 3 months of life-(since he was a rescue)but he is a happy puppy- just aloof to us, though he does greet us happily when we take him out of the crate in the morning or if he is in the crate during any other time while we are all out of the house. 
Any suggestions? What are your experiences with the second pup?
The other thing I noticed, is that Parker is in tune with what we (the rest of the family) are doing- and even if he is playing with Jackson, he has one eye on our doings-ready to stop his play and join the kids (teenagers ) if they are looking for Parkers attention. I am feeling that Jackson is not bonding with any us, but Parker!!:hurt:
Suggestions PLEASE!
Lynn


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, We had the opposite problem-- Jasper our first is the more aloof dog-- and Cash always wants to cuddle-- Cash tried to engage Jasper but there is a real difference in energy level so he comes to us for play. However, Jasper is much more in-tune with us as you say than Cash and wants to know where we are. 

that being said I think you need to create some alone time with Jackson. try taking him on walks alone-- maybe even feed him in a different room and stay with him-- try to play with him when Parker is taking a nap. I have heard it said that you do need to develop the 2nd dogs affection with humans more-- as their instinct will always be toward another dog first. And the other thing is it could just be personality-- he may be a more independent guy like our Jassy-- but as jassy gets older (2 now) he spends more time with us. keep us posted on this.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn, I am not sure that I ever experienced that problem when I brought each new one home. You might want to spend extra one on one time with the pup, so he can bond a little more to you. I carried each pup around a lot with me, and let them sleep with us at first while the older ones were in their crates at night. I will say that Lily, my first, is my more independent as she is used to being alone (before the others came) and my last two have NEVER been alone (always had a pup with them) but all three are very interested and attentive to us. Good luck, I wish I had better advise.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

Bugsy was the third dog that I brought home and he bonded with my two poodles almost immediately, but he also bonded with me. I spent a lot of alone time with him. I would leave the two poodles at home and take Bugsy on all sorts of errands with me. I agree with previous posters, take him on some special one on one walks/trips.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think he'll come around. When I first brought my rescue female home, she followed my other dog all over the place and prefered him over me. It took a few months but now she is a lovebug, lap dog. She still loves her 'brother' Coco but is VERY attached to me also.


----------

